# That Guild sound



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Similar to my Gibson post, I'm enjoying the projection, string balance, and clarity that Guild guitars offer. They have good response and won't break up when strummed hard.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkingsound87%2Fguild-d40-demo-ii


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I never owned one, but my favourite ever tried in a store was a D50, man that thing sounded big and fat.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great sounding guitar.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, I just re-listened with headphones at louder vol, man you are thrashing that thing at the end and it still sounds great, in fact not quite that hard but I’m mostly a strummer and that’s what I like best about the sounds you demoed. Great recording.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

keto said:


> Man, I just re-listened with headphones at louder vol, man you are thrashing that thing at the end and it still sounds great, in fact not quite that hard but I’m mostly a strummer and that’s what I like best about the sounds you demoed. Great recording.


Thanks, I'm hitting it decently hard with a .88 yellow dunlop Tortex pick. It sounds great. The guitar is built pretty heavy so it can take the abuse. They originally shipped with .13s from the factory. IMO they sit right in the middle in terms of tone between a Martin and Gibson.

I find I get that awesome 1970-1990s acoustic rock strumming tone out of this thing easily. Think Supertramp, Bob Seger, Goo Goo Dolls, Bryan Adams, and Alice in Chains etc.

P.S. Their 12-strings are to die for.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Never played one yet, unfortunately.

Of course, Richie Valens pounded one out at Woodstock. I think Soundgarden may have used Guild acoustics too, no?


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep, I was right. Here's a list of some famous users...

Guild Artists | Guild Guitars


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Years ago I stumbled upon a nice used Guild all mahogany dreadnought in the store that was the forerunner of L&M in Stratford. Nothing fancy, no bling, but great action and tone. Leaving it in the store is one of my _what was I thinking?_ moments. It probably would have saved me several other guitar purchases.


----------



## BC Mike (Mar 28, 2018)

fernieite said:


> Never played one yet, unfortunately.
> 
> Of course, Richie Valens pounded one out at Woodstock. I think Soundgarden may have used Guild acoustics too, no?


Richoe Havens ? Mr. Valens would not have been with us then....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

One of my friends who died this year left a 1980's D-40 to his daughter. I played it once after setting it up for his daughter. Sounds familiar. The older ones sound better when they are played hard and can take it.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

he meant Richie Havens


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just a point made on another forum about these guitars. If this is an older one, build before 1990, they were overbuild and that's the reason they sound better when played hard. Some have suggested to sand down or scallop the bracing to make the top more responsive. This is usually not recommended on any acoustic but in this case, it can make a difference.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

In some ways the overbuilt nature lends itself to subtle soft picking allowing the woody tone to come out. And then if you really need to crank it out, you can just pound away and the top starts to move.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would think the aging process has not hurt it either, but rather, has been very good for it.


----------



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

It def has that old smell too


----------

